# Angeln auf Fehmarn ohne Fischereischein



## Marlon (21. April 2011)

Ich (habe einen Fischereischein) und mein Vater (hat keinen FS) wollten gerne zusammen auf Fehmarn angeln. Gibt es auf Fehmarn auch sowas, dass wenn man keinen FS hat sich einen Urlaubsschein holen kann und dann legal angeln darf?

Bitte um schnelle Antwort 

MfG Marlon


----------



## Maren1989 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn ohne Fischereischein*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=14613

Da steht was von Urlaubsschein in Schleswig-Holstein. Der gilt dann für 40Tage und sollte dort beim Amt erhältlich sein. Vielleicht hast du in der Rubrik Glück 

Lieben Gruß,

Maren


----------



## Haihappen (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn ohne Fischereischein*

Wie Maren schon sagte, hol dir den Urlauber-Touri-Schein das funktioniert, wir haben den auch immer für einen Kollegen geholt.


----------



## kanalangler1997 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn ohne Fischereischein*

angel einfach so  kommt eh nur 5 mal im Jahr ne Kontrolleur vorbei  stell dich mit ner kleinen rute und der kleinen pose hin angel auf was kleines und selbst der kontrolör sagt nix #6


MFG


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn ohne Fischereischein*



kanalangler1997 schrieb:


> angel einfach so  kommt eh nur 5 mal im Jahr ne Kontrolleur vorbei  stell dich mit ner kleinen rute und der kleinen pose hin angel auf was kleines und selbst der kontrolör sagt nix #6
> 
> 
> MFG




Na dat sind genau die TIPS die keine Sau gebrauchen kann |evil:


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Lümmy (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn ohne Fischereischein*



kanalangler1997 schrieb:


> angel einfach so  kommt eh nur 5 mal im Jahr ne Kontrolleur vorbei  stell dich mit ner kleinen rute und der kleinen pose hin angel auf was kleines und selbst der kontrolör sagt nix #6
> 
> 
> MFG



Hackt es???#q toller Ratschlag, also mal ehrlich. Du kannst doch nicht hier jemanden aufforden gegen geltene Gesetze zu verstoßen! man man man#d


----------



## Udo561 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn ohne Fischereischein*



kanalangler1997 schrieb:


> angel einfach so  kommt eh nur 5 mal im Jahr ne Kontrolleur vorbei  stell dich mit ner kleinen rute und der kleinen pose hin angel auf was kleines und selbst der kontrolör sagt nix #6
> 
> 
> MFG



Sagt der , der laut eigener Aussage in einem anderen Thread erst 3 Monate angelt #q


----------



## ToxicToolz (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn ohne Fischereischein*

Naja, da kann man sich *denken* wie der gute Mann angeln geht ... Ick sag nüx, ick *denk* mir meinen Teil 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## paulbarsch (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn ohne Fischereischein*



kanalangler1997 schrieb:


> angel einfach so  kommt eh nur 5 mal im Jahr ne Kontrolleur vorbei  stell dich mit ner kleinen rute und der kleinen pose hin angel auf was kleines und selbst der kontrolör sagt nix #6
> 
> 
> MFG



du bist mir der richtige! so eine aussage zu treffen,ist echt der knaller! vorderst leute auf,sich strafbar zu machen!#d
kleine rute,kleine pose!
weiss schon gar nicht mehr,was ich dazu sagen soll!#c
gruss andreas


----------



## goeddoek (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn ohne Fischereischein*



			
				kanalangler1997 schrieb:
			
		

> kommt eh nur 5 mal im Jahr ne Kontrolleur vorbei



Dann warst Du noch nie auf Fehmarn. Ich bin bei fünf Besuchen auf der Insel dreimal kontrolliert worden !
Abgesehen davon, das man nicht zum Schwarzangeln animieren sollte


----------



## FehmarnAngler (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn ohne Fischereischein*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Dann warst Du noch nie auf Fehmarn. Ich bin bei fünf Besuchen auf der Insel dreimal kontrolliert worden !
> Abgesehen davon, das man nicht zum Schwarzangeln animieren sollte


 
So in etwa geht es mir auch!

Die Wasserschutzpolizei kontrolliert hier recht viel und oft, was auch gut ist! 

Bei mir haben sie jetzt sogar schon zweimal die Fische nachgemessen. Auf jeden Fall sollte man zu den Jungs aber immer freundlich bleiben, dann kann man mit denen auch gut reden (wie mit eigentlich jedem).



Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fehmarn ohne Fischereischein*

Jo, hier wird verstärkt kontrolliert in letzter Zeit. gut so kann ich nur sagen #h


----------

